# Jota Mazda MX-5 GT on sale now



## DW News Hound (Aug 22, 2013)

Power at 203 bhp giving better acceleration and top speed
Bilstein dampers improve handling

Sold by Jota and through Lodge Garage in Aylesbury priced at £29,995
The Jota Mazda MX-5 GT, first shown at Goodwood in 2012, is now available for customers wanting more power and performance from the world's best-selling roadster.

The Jota Mazda MX-5 GT will be sold by Le Mans race specialists Jota and through prominent Mazda dealer Lodge Garage in Aylesbury.

Since the Mazda MX-5 was launched in 1990 there has been customer demand for a higher power version, but one that remains true to the original philosophy of the MX-5 - affordable fun with usable power and great handling.

Race specialists Jota started the development of the Jota Mazda MX-5 GT early in 2012, the brief from Mazda was to increase the power to over 200 bhp and improve the handling without compromising the award winning characteristics of the standard car. The Jota Mazda MX-5 GT debuted at Goodwood in 2012 and received considerable praise and interest from potential customers.

Based on the Mazda MX-5 Roadster Coupe 2.0-litre Sport Tech, the Jota Mazda MX-5 GT develops 203 bhp from a naturally aspirated 2.0-litre engine and is priced at £29,995.

With a 0 - 60mph time of just 6.4 seconds, the Jota Mazda MX-5 GT cuts a full 1.5 seconds off the standard car with minimal change to fuel consumption and hits a limited top speed of 140mph.

With uprated Bilstein dampened suspension and a rear carbon fibre diffuser, to improve aerodynamics, the car has had its handling sharpened to match the increase in power and make the Jota Mazda MX-5 GT a focused driver's car.

The Jota Mazda MX-5 GT has been designed to offer a power and handling package that improves the driving experience. Smooth linear acceleration from the normally aspirated engine combines with the handling that has won the MX-5 awards over the last 23 years and remains true to the original MX-5 concept.

In addition to the uprated power and carbon rear diffuser the Jota Mazda MX-5 GT also features leather Recaro seats and will come in three colours, white pearl, true red and aluminium silver metallic, all with a brilliant black roof and anthracite alloy wheels.

Customers can further enhance their vehicles with the option of a carbon rear boot lip spoiler, a carbon front splitter and Jota's road and track Öhlins suspension kit.

Following a year of development and testing Mazda handed over the project in its entirety to Jota in 2013 for the Le Mans specialist race team to take the car to market independently as a Jota Mazda MX-5 GT. The vehicles will be hand-finished to order at Jota and available for sale through Jota and prominent Mazda dealer Lodge Garage. Service intervals are the same as a standard Mazda MX-5 and after sales support is available through out the Mazda dealer network. Each car will be a post registration modification maintaining the comprehensive 3 year standard Mazda warranty for all non modified parts with an aftermarket extension to cover all modified parts.


----------

